# Need stove info on “UMCO No 212”



## Dougers (Dec 20, 2012)

Does anyone know any info about the “UMCO No 212” pot belly stove?
It is stamped with “Boyertown, PA” and “UMCO No 212”, but not much else.
Very little rust and all the parts are good. 
Any known history, estimated value, year it was cast?
Thanks
Douglas


----------



## begreen (Dec 20, 2012)

I see them selling for about $250 on the internet. No idea if that is a good or bad price. Call Sara at: http://www.goodtimestove.com/  They sell some UMCOs.


----------



## Dougers (Dec 21, 2012)

Thanks for your help.


----------

